# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  مدرسة دار المعرفة ولا المهارات الحديثة بدبي

## أم خلفان77

السلام عليكن 
خواتي الغاليات عني ولد بدخله السنة الياية كي جي ون 
وبحكم سكني في دبي حابه استفسر عن احسن هالمدارس
دار المعرفة الخاصة ولا الشارقة الاميركية الدولية 
ولا المهارات الحيثة 
وانا بانتظار ردودكم ةجزاكم الله الف خير عشان اللحق اسجل وليدي

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## أم خلفان77

up up

----------


## حلم المسافر

انا مدخله بنتي في الشارقة الامريكية الدولية الحين في الكي جي2 لين الحين زينة وتعلمت مهارات س دوامهم طويل لين 1:25 احس الطالب يتعب 

يبغيلج زيارة للمدارس اعسب تقررين 
وبالتوفيق

----------


## ام سيف وعمار

شوفي حبيبتي انا عندي طالب بتابع واجباته في مدرسة دار المعرفة ....بيعتمدوا على المدرسة اكتر من البيت ما بيعطوهم الكتب عالبيت .واجباتهم عبارة عن اوراق عمل فقط..
كل احد 4ورقات ماث
الثلاثاء املاء بسيطة جدا
و انجلش نفس الشي املاء و اوراق عمل 

هلا مدرسة المهارات كنت ادرس السنة الماضية طالبة مسكينة ينتهي نهارها و لسه واجباتها ما انتهوا

انت اختاري هلا

----------

